# Any PMs in them?



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2007)

i know someone that fools around with TVs,VCRs,and stereos,is there any kinda PMs in these products?Platinum spark plugs,are they worth fooling with?Last one,the carbide tipped saw blades,is there anyway to get that off,iknow it was like$8 a lb and with me being in construction I see quite a bit of them IF there worth messing with?.Thanks for any help/info,I'm very new at this type stuff,but this site has def. got me wanting to find out more!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh yeah.....what about satalite recievers or are they worth more just selling them whole??Thanks again


----------



## Never_Evil (Nov 30, 2007)

On consumer electronics, Gold never really came in any items until the late 90's on the high end tv's. This is still pretty true today and the majority of gold will be only what you see on the phono plugs to hook up dvd players, video games, vcr's and such. Satellite receivers do have some, but reading all the posts on here, they sound like they waste more money than you make.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2007)

aight,kinda what i thought,but thanks anyways


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah televisions and consumer electronics are generally a waste of money scrap-wise. Power supplys are junk too, and I don't even bother with recent computer motherboards. DLP televisions or projectors will have one or more digital micromirror devices (DMD's - see photo). These I bought off Ebay a couple years ago. I thought they might be neat to show my customers (and eventually recover the gold).

I work for some real jerks at a lousy company out of Kalifornia that makes DLP projectors for the movie industry. Worst job I've ever had in my life! Man don't ever take a job related to movie theaters unless you want to work for nothing and give up all aspects of a normal life (companionship, pets, eating dinner at home, working less than 70 hours a week, holidays or weekends off). They even classify us technicians as motor carriers just to cheat us out of paying any overtime!

macfixer01


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 1, 2007)

Did you mean tungsten carbide
is worth 8$/lb ?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 1, 2007)

yes tungsten carbide......any idea how to recover it?I know it's on like the tips of the teeth of saw blades,but no idea how to get off,clean that is.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 1, 2007)

Carbide teeth are silver soldered in place----and can be easily removed with a torch. If you'd like to recover the silver values from the teeth once they're removed, a nitric acid/water wash afterwards would dissolve the solder from the teeth. The silver could be recovered either as a chloride, or with copper. 

The saw blanks would still contain values (solder), but that could be recovered by using the blanks for recovering values from the stock pot. If you think recycling, there's an easy way to accomplish a total recovery of all the values. 

Harold


----------



## kmk422 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Yeah televisions and consumer electronics are generally a waste of money scrap-wise. Power supplys are junk too, and I don't even bother with recent computer motherboards. DLP televisions or projectors will have one or more digital micromirror devices (DMD's - see photo). These I bought off Ebay a couple years ago. I thought they might be neat to show my customers (and eventually recover the gold).
> 
> I work for some real jerks at a lousy company out of Kalifornia that makes DLP projectors for the movie industry. Worst job I've ever had in my life! Man don't ever take a job related to movie theaters unless you want to work for nothing and give up all aspects of a normal life (companionship, pets, eating dinner at home, working less than 70 hours a week, holidays or weekends off). They even classify us technicians as motor carriers just to cheat us out of paying any overtime!
> 
> macfixer01




OK so the really old TVs i'm thinking the 60's TV have gold in them I found a nice ic chip with gold plating on the top inside one of these old TVs. Old stereos have gold in them I'm talking really old stereos. Also almost all modern consumer electronics have ic chips and flat packs inside them but you have to rip them off the 
board, you can sell them on eBay or sell em to boardsort for 6 dollars a lb, the board that's left can be sold to your local scrap yard for 15 cents a lb. Don't forget the copper transformer that's inside, the wire and the metal case. if you don't have much else to do this can make you some money. Most of the time i just sell this junk except the tv's/crts to my local electronic recycling company for .07 a lb.


----------

